# how many of you hate violet or rocket



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 21, 2015)

I have rocket in my town she is really nice and I dont find her ugly like most animal crossing players. violet is ugly not rocket she looks she have been crossed with a man
so what do you guys think about violet or rocket do you love her or hate her
I wanna know what you guys think


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

Rocket i'm neutral about, I mean I kinda like her because she's one of the superhero villagers along with Kid Cat, Agent S, and Big Top. But ehhh, she's just too manly. Violet looks kinda dumb, I mean we didn't need a snooty gorilla...It's kinda just really weird with her personality+species. 

Hans is the only gorilla I like, he's an awesome yeti. I'm considering letting him in my town because i'm starting to get a little bored with Pietro.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't like either of them. I wouldn't want either of them in my town.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't like any of the gorillas. I don't enjoy seeing Rocket walking around on my Main Street.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 21, 2015)

I dont really care for the gorilla species


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 21, 2015)

I think they both look disgusting. Rocket is _slightly_ better, but I would still go run away screaming.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 21, 2015)

In conclusion, eliminate the Gorilla species from AC. Lol, jk xD but anyways I'm just not a big fan of the gorilla's in this series


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

Eh, I only like 1 Gorilla, and it's the one from the movie.

The rest don't have appealing designs to me.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm really not into the gorillas in animal crossing but I wouldn't say I hate them. They are just misunderstood 
 Haha. I think they Are my least favourite spiecies in the game along with the Bears. I don't know why. Just not a fan.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 22, 2015)

I hate all of the gorillas, as they're all very, very ugly... :C


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

I kept whacking Violet with my net, non stop for hours.

She left after 4 hours of TT'ing.


----------



## Lorrie186 (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree with you. I like how rocket looks I don't think she is ugly. I would personally hate either of them in my town because I don't really want another gorilla villager  I don't like how violet looks at all. I think someone made a mistake when she was drawn up. But hey, maybe someone likes her idk


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't like Violet at all. Plus, I already have Al, I don't need another gorilla! Rocket is okay, because she's one of the superhero villagers, but I think she should look a little less manly.


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 24, 2015)

I like Violet but can't say the same with Rocket.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 24, 2015)

Me x Infinity


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Rocket was my 10th villager and took AGES to leave.  I despised her.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 24, 2015)

I personally think both of them are ugly.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2015)

There isn't one gorilla villager I like. XD Rocket isn't too bad.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2015)

Rocket is cool


----------



## Mentagon (Apr 24, 2015)

Hans is the only good gorilla and probably one of my favorite smugs.

Other than Hans, I hate every single gorilla in this game and I wouldn't mind it one bit if the species was discontinued.


----------



## JestJester (Apr 25, 2015)

I couldn't stand either. All gorillas have deep voices so the female gorilla's were really confusing. My mind kept going "But wait.. you're a dude!" Then I remembered they're just manly-ladies. I really like Boone though, he's pretty neat =)


----------



## Nimega (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't hate them, it's just that I personally don't like gorilla villagers, not male or female. It might sound a bit sexist, but male gorillas look better than female ones. I mean, females look like they had been forced into the game too much, as if they were made only to fullfill a gap in the villager data.


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 25, 2015)

i have the deepest hate for rocket. she was one of my starting villagers and honestly made me not like playing. i couldn't truly enjoy walking around my town and seeing my villagers until she was gone. but now she's in my main street and apparently will be there forever please kill me


----------



## Mints (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm pretty neutral about all the little animals, but I wish they would make the gorillas a bit prettier...


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 26, 2015)

not a huge fan of Rocket though I don't hate her
but I do adore Violet, she's my favorite Gorilla villager <3


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Apr 28, 2015)

Not a fan of either. Had both in previous towns...


----------



## Feloreena (May 1, 2015)

I haven't had Violet before but Rocket was my first Uchi move in. She plopped her house and my first perfect pear tree that was still growing so I missed out on perfect fruit for months until I was able to buy some on this forum. Even though she had a terrible first impression from that I could have forgiven her, but her design is rather ugly and she wasn't that nice to me (don't know why, I love Muffy and her personality). So yeah, I'm not a fan of Rocket.


----------



## Llust (May 4, 2015)

I had to deal with having Rocket in my town for a month or two :/ Couldn't get him to move out..it surprised me when I found out Rocket is a girl though haha


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

rocket moved directly in front of my house when i had her!  it was very annoying


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I don?t hate either of them.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

I’m neutral on Rocket, because I’ve yet to have her or visit a town that has her- but Violet? I honestly despise Violet. I had her in my current town when I moved in, but I chose not to reset because I also had Merengue. It took me forever to get rid of Violet, and everytime I see her up on main street I definitely cringe (a lot). She is just so snooty, horrible, and she just... does not look right. I’m not usually one to judge appearances, more so personality types or behaviors, but she is so ugly that I really cannot handle it :/


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2018)

I hate Violet simply because I?m not a fan of the snooty villagers to begin with. Honestly, Rocket is decent. She?s a superhero gorilla. She is cool.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 26, 2018)

I actually like Violet. There's better snooties that exist but she's by no means the worst.

Rocket on the other hand is terrible in my opinion. I find her unpleasant to look at, and it doesn't help that she lived in my town for half a year.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 26, 2018)

I hate both of them! Planning to kick out Rocket who decided to move into my newest town. I haven't plot reset once in this town and was getting good villagers until she decided to show her face there!.
This is why I plot reset!


----------



## Hectical (Jun 26, 2018)

Personally I think all the gorillas are just ugly so...I wouldn't want them in my towns. These two aren't as ugly as other gorillas though so that's a bonus, no idea what their like other than the general personality types Uchi and Snooty and I already have villagers like that in my towns that are better. I like Rocket's color palette though, it's really nice on the eyes.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 26, 2018)

I like Violet, she's the only gorilla card i own. I've never had Rocket so I have no opinion on her.


----------



## Flare (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't really mind Violet and Rocket, compared to Al they are rather nice.


----------



## deuces (Jul 1, 2018)

dang she looks like she was crossed with a man... lmao what????
but violet is very pretty and rocket makes me a bit uncomfortable lol


----------



## Friezu (Jul 1, 2018)

I don't like them at all. My gf has Rocket in her town and it's awful lol.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 1, 2018)

To be honest I do like both of them. I do like the superhero quad. Violet has a nice theme going on in her house, she doesn't have a bad look either in my opinion, there are definitely other villagers who are way worse to be honest. Although I really like Diva, which most people despise, soo  .... ehh


----------



## betta (Jul 1, 2018)

the only gorillas I like are Hans & Boone, I dislike all the rest lmfao


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 18, 2018)

In general I don't like the gorillas. But the main thing that annoys me about Rocket is the design. Whenever she changes her shirt from the shop or as a gift, she still has pink sleeves. They tried to make her clothes long sleeve, but its weird since the only way they went about it was to make the villager's arms and legs pink.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m not a fan of any of the gorilla villagers except maybe Boone, but even then I feel like it’d take a lot for me to fully warm up to them. I just find them hard to like or want tbh. When I first met Violet it really didn’t help that she was a snooty villager, and her design is a bit in your face too so I didn’t really like her at all. Not to say her design is ugly, I can see why she looks the way she does and where she gets her name from but still. With Rocket, she’s just someone I didn’t want in my town right from when I saw pictures of her. I think it’s so weird how they added a gorilla to the superhero group of all species, but beggars can’t be choosers. I do like her suit though, and i’d love to see her without her helmet because she seems like she’d actually look a bit better without it.


----------



## Snooty (Aug 19, 2018)

I actually really like Violet. I know I'm a bit partial to snooty villagers, but I don't think her design is bad at all. I like her coloring; the light pink / purple theme she has I actually enjoy and makes her a pretty good contrast to other pastel-colored villagers like Diana or Chrissy. I also really like the light blue dots she has around her heads and limbs. I will admit her shirt is kind of ugly, but that doesn't matter much in the long run because it can always be changed. She also has a very nice house exterior if you don't mind the metal door. She isn't the prettiest villager in the world, but I think her design is pretty good for the most part. Rocket...is fine, but I don't like her design nearly as much, but it's probably because I don't like the superhero villagers very much in general.

I actually? kind of like the gorilla villagers? I like their big heads and over-accentuated lips. And like others have said, some of the gorillas like Hans and Boone have really cool appearances.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Not into any gorillas. Haha.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

EWWW they are both super ugly!


----------

